# If it's not J W's batton in his pocket then what is it :P



## IvanP (Oct 19, 2005)

8)


----------



## Jackull (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm sure it's not the batton as he's holding it... Maybe showing some respect to the asian women who I assumed plays the ethnic instrument   :wink: (It could be his personal metronome...

J


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 19, 2005)

I think it's pointing at her. Is that a pic from the Memoirs of a Geisha scoring sessions?


----------



## IvanP (Oct 19, 2005)

Hmmm I was not referring to the batton in his right hand :lol: 

Yep, this appears to be from Geisha... which I can guess he might have been quite inspired by it!


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 19, 2005)

Maybe it's yo yo ma in there.


----------



## Marsdy (Oct 19, 2005)

Heaven help her when the Viagra kicks in.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 19, 2005)

She doesn't seem to mind. I hope that I can have half of what he has at that age. :lol: 

Jose


----------



## His Frogness (Oct 19, 2005)

Asian chicks are hot!


----------



## Revolvermusic (Oct 19, 2005)

Maybe he's taking up the '70's rolled sock tricks, only he's using a banana?


----------



## PaulR (Oct 19, 2005)

Packet of fags.


----------



## Revolvermusic (Oct 19, 2005)

hehe...some cigar..

@nders


----------



## jc5 (Oct 19, 2005)

Come come fellows, that's obviously his wallet overflowing with royalties. :wink:


----------



## Ed (Oct 19, 2005)

looks like it could be a massive mobile phone


----------



## Trev Parks (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: If it's not J W's batton in his pocket then what is it*

...or just your average right-angled penis. Or William Ross?


----------



## José Herring (Oct 19, 2005)

After careful examination of the area my conclusion is that it's the case to his reading glasses. Which makes me feel better. I was hating the idea of having yet another reason to be envious of this man. :lol: 

Jose


----------



## Ed (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: If it's not J W's batton in his pocket then what is it*



Trev Parks said:


> ...or just your average right-angled penis.



Dunno what ones youve seen, but thats not average. If it really was though Im sure he'd make it big in one of those freak porn websites.


----------



## christianobermaier (Oct 19, 2005)

>the case to his reading glasses

Hah. And i thought the 'rolled socks' thing was cheating...

Christian

http://www.artofthegroove.com/logic/mp3/Christian_Obermaier_demo.mp3 (show reel) http://uk.geocities.com/christianobermaier/home.htm (home page) http://uk.geocities.com/christianobermaier/Studio.htm (studio pics) http://uk.geocities.com/christianobermaier/Gearlist.htm (gear list)


----------



## Joseph Burrell (Oct 19, 2005)

josejherring said:


> After careful examination of the area...



Careful, you'll put your eye out doing that.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 19, 2005)

Joseph Burrell said:


> josejherring said:
> 
> 
> > After careful examination of the area...
> ...



It was tough. But I just had to know for sure.

Jose


----------



## Trev Parks (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: If it's not J W's batton in his pocket then what is it*



Ed said:


> Trev Parks said:
> 
> 
> > ...or just your average right-angled penis.
> ...



Its....its not average?! :shock: No wonder my Star Wars trash compactor monster impersonation never impressed the ladies.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Oct 19, 2005)

Nah, thats not average. Around here we call a man 'stumpy' for being that.....short. :lol:


----------



## Ed (Oct 19, 2005)

Im refering to the the deformed shape, as not average


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 19, 2005)

Let's be serious here...

what happened is that the strap for his piece broke and now the artifact is floating around...

Notice how cool he remains under pressure?!


----------



## Ed (Oct 20, 2005)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> what happened is that the strap for his piece broke and now the artifact is floating around...



man, that sounds painful!


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Oct 21, 2005)

Maybe it's new and improved viagra extra strength overnight at work


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 27, 2005)

> Packet of fags.



Chances are some of us are, but certainly not all of us! :shock:


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 27, 2005)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> > Packet of fags.
> 
> 
> 
> Chances are some of us are, but certainly not all of us! :shock:



in his pants?!


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 27, 2005)

I was in there. I was hoping some of his genius would rub off on me.


----------

